# Ancien os apple



## Solvovmazeltov (17 Décembre 2003)

Vous ne savez pas ou je peux dénicher les anciens systeme apple. j'ai perdu tout les disquette et j'aimerais bien rallumer mon mac plus, mes SE 30 et mon classique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Si sa n'existe pas déjà, il fauderais monter un site pour le Jurassic Mac avec tout les ancien system et les utilitaires. Sa serais sympatique ...


----------



## Zitoune (17 Décembre 2003)

Sur le site d'Apple


----------



## Solvovmazeltov (17 Décembre 2003)

pas tout à fait, car pour un Mac + il faut maximum un syteme 6 je crois


----------



## Zitoune (17 Décembre 2003)

à voir...


----------



## Solvovmazeltov (17 Décembre 2003)

J'ai retrouvé tour mes anciens disquette dans mon grenier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'en ai facile deux cents et j'ai retouver les disques de démarage pour le mac classique et le SE/30

Il me manque plus que celle du mac plus mais je n'arrive pas à mettre la main dessu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en plus je trouve le clavier et souri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais t' en pis je m'occupe déjà asser avec le classique et le SE/ 30


Qui serais interesser à ouvrire *jurassicmac.com* ?
On pourais y mettre tout les ancien systeme, logiciel, jeux et programme


----------



## Luc G (17 Décembre 2003)

A priori, ton mac plus doit démarrer sur le système du mac classic : on peut monter au système 7, le problème c'est la taille du système, sur une disquette, ça coince vite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le deuxième problème, c'est de fabriquer la disquette à partir d'une archive : faut déjà avoir un vieux lecteur de disquette.

Si ces problèmes sont résolus, tu peux télécharger de vieux systèmes, par exemple, sur le site de  Bernard Langellier qui passe d'ailleurs sur ce forum. Tu devrais trouver de quoi.

(J'ai également pas mal de vieux systèmes à la maison, mais pas de site, je peux juste les envoyer par mail, si nécessaire, mais là c'est pas trop le moment : je suis en train d'installer pas mal de truc sur mon nouveau G5 et je suis un peu pris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## mad'doc (17 Décembre 2003)

Solvovmazeltov a dit:
			
		

> Qui serais interesser à ouvrire *jurassicmac.com* ?
> On pourais y mettre tout les ancien systeme, logiciel, jeux et programme


 L'idée n'est pas nouvelle mais il n'y a jamais eu de suite...
Comme je l'avais dit à l'époque, je suis toujours partant mais je ne pourrai pas remplir ce site tout seul


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Décembre 2003)

T'as regardé le sujet Adresses Utiles avant de poser ta question ?


----------



## mad'doc (18 Décembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> T'as regardé le sujet Adresses Utiles avant de poser ta question ?


Qui ça ?


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Décembre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Qui ça ?


Solvovmazeltov


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (18 Décembre 2003)

Solvovmazeltov a dit:
			
		

> pas tout à fait, car pour un Mac + il faut maximum un syteme 6 je crois



Pas du tout. La disquette de jeu Skyfox contient un système 1 qui tourne très bien


----------

